

AirPooler Is Lyft For Private Planes - negrit
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/02/airpooler/

======
tkmcc
> Law prohibits private pilots from profiting from passengers so you only pay
> for your share of the cost of the flight plus a 20 percent fee to AirPooler.

Can anyone shed some light on this statement? Some of the comments on the
article indicate that it is illegal for AirPooler to do this.

